# Nucanoe



## Adam420 (Jul 31, 2012)

Does any one have or had a Nucanoe? Looking to get one but never seen anyone with one to see how it performs.


----------



## Sunjammers (Jan 23, 2013)

We have a Frontier 12 in the demo fleet if you ever want to come over to Panama City Beach and try it out. It's quick and nimble in the water especially for such a wide stable boat. We have not had anyone unhappy with the purchase of one!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

They sure get a lot of money for some plastic.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Sunjammers, welcome aboard Pensacola Fishing Forum. :thumbup:


----------



## Adam420 (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll have have to take you up on that offer, funny thing is that we were gonna go up there to your store last weekend but didn't make it out there. When do y'all have your demo days?


----------



## CAJUN (Oct 2, 2007)

I believe someone on the forum had one for sale a few weeks back
here it is 
Nucanoe for sale fishing/ duck hunting Dwyaker 

good luck


----------



## Sunjammers (Jan 23, 2013)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Sunjammers, welcome aboard Pensacola Fishing Forum. :thumbup:


Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunjammers (Jan 23, 2013)

Adam420 said:


> I'll have have to take you up on that offer, funny thing is that we were gonna go up there to your store last weekend but didn't make it out there. When do y'all have your demo days?


Just give us a heads up so we make sure it's not out on a demo before you make the long drive!


----------



## Axel_Nucanoe (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a Nucanoe Frontier 12 and absolutely love it. What's not to love - a yak that you can load up for fishing, stack 5 crab traps on the deck and still have room left. Did I mention that I still have not been able to flip it - and believe me, I tried. If you want a yak with lots of space, that can easily convert from single to tandem and that is ridiculously stable try the Frontier.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Sunjammers is a great bunch of guys to deal with. Can't go wrong there.


----------

